# Sun, space, or hopeless cause?



## Klundin70 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a non flowering mulberry that I planted about 5 years ago. Came up strong and looked perfect. Started noticing last year that as the mulberry and the neighboring maple grew "together" that the mulberry started growing a lean to get out from the maple. I trimmed out a nice chunk of the maple last week and it became appearant that the mulberry was basically dead on the one side towards the maple. Question is, will the mulberry grow back into the open sPace I created (which is still in the shade till the afternoon) or is it hopeless and I cut it down and Plant anew? Can I trim the mulberry good side to have it regrow evenly? Below is a link to the tree from my phone. Pic is taken south looking north. This is after maple trimming. https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-lCFyDUxgVMgUyNxd6XkMQ?feat=directlink

Thanks, 

Karl. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-lCFyDUxgVMgUyNxd6XkMQ?feat=directlink


----------



## jamied (Jul 5, 2011)

Klundin70 said:


> I have a non flowering mulberry that I planted about 5 years ago. Came up strong and looked perfect. Started noticing last year that as the mulberry and the neighboring maple grew "together" that the mulberry started growing a lean to get out from the maple. I trimmed out a nice chunk of the maple last week and it became appearant that the mulberry was basically dead on the one side towards the maple. Question is, will the mulberry grow back into the open sPace I created (which is still in the shade till the afternoon) or is it hopeless and I cut it down and Plant anew? Can I trim the mulberry good side to have it regrow evenly? Below is a link to the tree from my phone. Pic is taken south looking north. This is after maple trimming. https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-lCFyDUxgVMgUyNxd6XkMQ?feat=directlink
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


 
It's a pretty aggressive growing tree in most areas. It may sprout back on it's own, you could also try trimming it back on the one side. If it hasn't done anything you like by the end of summer, you could cut it down late winter and start over -- it will regrow from the roots.

Jamie


----------



## Klundin70 (Jul 6, 2011)

jamied said:


> It's a pretty aggressive growing tree in most areas. It may sprout back on it's own, you could also try trimming it back on the one side. If it hasn't done anything you like by the end of summer, you could cut it down late winter and start over -- it will regrow from the roots.
> 
> Jamie



I have been pleased with the speed at which it has grown... very aggressive. So I could try trimming off the branches on the "good side" and see if it straightens? I was wondering also, since the entire tree from the base up is leaning if I should brace that or try and push / pull it back straight? Or will it when it straightens straighten from the base up? 
If I do end up cutting entirely, I cut a few inches or a couple feet from the ground for it to re-grow?

Thanks,

Karl


----------



## jamied (Jul 6, 2011)

Klundin70 said:


> I have been pleased with the speed at which it has grown... very aggressive. So I could try trimming off the branches on the "good side" and see if it straightens? I was wondering also, since the entire tree from the base up is leaning if I should brace that or try and push / pull it back straight? Or will it when it straightens straighten from the base up?
> If I do end up cutting entirely, I cut a few inches or a couple feet from the ground for it to re-grow?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


 
Yes, you could try trimming on the one side and also tying it up to straighten it up. If you tie it up, make sure you don't use something and left it in place where it can grow into the trunk. A strap that you check on would be best. I would try and brace it some, it's unlikely to total straighten out on it's own, though the growth may even out.

Yes, you can cut anywhere down in there, but do it late winter, well before and buds start.

Jamie


----------

